# LF builder with foundation & structural knowledge



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I need a consult on the feasibility of knocking a wall out between my living room and garage. Garage addition and post and beam house are on a slab but I am not sure the garage had proper foundations for a living space. Planning to add windows on the outer garage addition wall to improve light in my house. Willing to pay for a consultation to someone who knows what they are doing. New space is small, approximately 12 x 12'.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Could take a look at it after Spring Break


----------

